# Salpingitis - Warning, Contains Pictures of Pus



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Found a hen that looked like she was trying to lay. A quick exam revealed that she had a mass, but is was not an egg. Very carefully I found the opening to her repro tract and removed this:

























Hen is still alive, but I suspect there is more infection, so prognosis is poor.

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/134/salpingitis/

Introduction
Salpingitis is an inflammation of the oviduct. It is a complex condition of chickens and ducks associated with various infections including Mycoplasma and bacteria (especially E. coli and occasionally Salmonella spp.). Infection may spread downwards from an infected left abdominal air sac, or may proceed upwards from the cloaca. The oviduct is a hollow tube joining the normally sterile environment of the body cavity with the cloaca, which normally has many millions of potentially pathogenic bacteria. The control of infection in this area is probably achieved by ciliated epithelium that mostly wafts a carpet of mucus towards the cloaca. Anything that damages the epithelium or disturbs normal oviduct motility is likely to increase the likelihood of salpingitis. Systemic viral infections that cause ovarian regression or damage to the oviduct or cloaca, are especially prone to increasing salpingitis.

Signs

Sporadic loss of lay.
Death.
Damaged vents, leaking urates.
Distended abdomen.
Some birds may 'lay' a caseous mass of pus (which may be found in a nest or on the egg belt).

Post-mortem lesions

Slight to marked distension of oviduct with exudate.
May form a multi-layered caseous cast in oviduct or be amorphous.
Peritonitis.

Diagnosis
Use the signs to select birds for culling and post-mortem investigation. 
Lesions. 
Bacteriology of oviduct.

Treatment
Birds with well-developed lesions are unlikely to respond to medication. Use of a suitable antimicrobial may be beneficial for birds in the early stages and if associated with efforts to minimise risk factors.

Prevention
Control any septicaemia earlier in life, use healthy parent flocks, immunise effectively against respiratory viral pathogens common in the area.

-Kathy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, that's a really gross picture! I guess she had an infection. Do you know why there was other stuff in there?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Oh, that's a really gross picture! I guess she had an infection. Do you know why there was other stuff in there?


I think that's typically what is found in birds with salpingitis.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Almost looks like Corn Flakes!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Almost looks like Corn Flakes!


Oh Stop!!!! That was a really gross thing to say!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> I think that's typically what is found in birds with salpingitis.


What breed is it? Some of these production breeds seem to have these problems. I had similar difficulties with Golden Comets in the past.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Almost looks like Corn Flakes!


Didn't smell like corn flakes, lol.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> What breed is it? Some of these production breeds seem to have these problems. I had similar difficulties with Golden Comets in the past.


She's a mixed breed mutt.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL corn flakes.

I just lost one of my girls so salpingitis. I didn't know that's what was wrong, but when my daughter and I did a necropsy, we found large masses inside her body cavity. I thought they were tumors, but I found out that they were actually lash eggs that had made their way back up the oviduct (I think? can anyone confirm that is why they would be in her body?).

How is your hen doing, Kathy?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Kristi said:


> LOL corn flakes.
> 
> I just lost one of my girls so salpingitis. I didn't know that's what was wrong, but when my daughter and I did a necropsy, we found large masses inside her body cavity. I thought they were tumors, but I found out that they were actually lash eggs that had made their way back up the oviduct (I think? can anyone confirm that is why they would be in her body?).
> 
> How is your hen doing, Kathy?


Did your hen look like this?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Above picture is not one of mine, it's one I found on the web.

My hen is still alive and eating well, but I can still feel bit of infection in her repro tract.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Did your hen look like this?
> View attachment 19727


Kinda. Sorry if this grosses anyone out.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Kristi said:


> Kinda. Sorry if this grosses anyone out.


Sorry for your loss, but thanks for posting your pictures!


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks and no problem. I hope it helps someone to see them.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Cancer in the oviduct will actually show abnormal lumps in the oviduct. I had a hen necropsied once and due to obstructions in the oviduct, E. coli bacteria multiplied. Internal laying can be a reaction to a diseased oviduct. The same symptoms can be seen with this disease mentioned in this thread. Whether it is genetic or a disease like egg-drop syndrome has me confused. I have read that egg drop syndrome is caused by unclean vaccination practices. The eggs formed at a faster rate in the oviduct causes an internal laying problem. Hens will commonly drop eggs while roosting.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Almost looks like Corn Flakes!


Or tortilla chips and salsa


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Poultry by-products?


----------

